# Initial Impressions of this drill press



## richgreer

Thank you for the review. The variable speed system you have is called a "Reeves system". It's been my experience that these systems are hard on belts. Some machinery with a Reeves system use a special kevlar based belt that holds up much better. I suspect (not certain) that you just have a normal belt on your Jet.

When the belt starts to stretch, your slowest possible speed will go up. When you notice that, it's time to change the belt.

I would be interested in hearing how this belt holds up over the first year. On my lathe with the Reeves system I had to replace the belt within 3 months. Of course, you tend to run your lathe for more hours of operation than a drill press.


----------



## SuperDave

Thanks for the review. I have this drill press and so far it has done everything Ive asked of it.


----------



## AjayO

Rich, thanks for the tip on belt. I agree the original Jet belt is flimsy and was the one of the first thing I thought of replacing.


----------



## richgreer

Note - Your original belt is probably metric. You may not be able to easily find an exact replacement. Don't worry. Switch to Imperial measurements and get the belt that is just a little bigger than the original. With the Reeves system, too big is better than too small.


----------



## KentS

Thanks for the review. I've been wondering about that drill press.


----------



## bdjohns1

Just as a note, I picked up a MasterForce benchtop drill press at my local Menards for $179 which appears to be a dead-on copy of the Jet. I looked at one at my local Woodcraft, and they're spot-on aside from the color scheme. Between this and my Harbor Freight lathe which is basically Jet's 12×36 with cheaper legs, I appear to be assembling a shop full of clones.


----------

